# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > منتدي الكمبيوتر والانترنت واجهزة الجيل الثالث >  >  متصفح طلقة *متصفح طلقة *متصفح flok

## غندور

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
نسبة لبطء الانترنت عادة داخل السودان، ومعاناة الكثيرين منا من بطء تحميل وتصفح المنتديات زوالمواقع،،وبعد تجربة شخصية لهذا المتصفح،وجدت انه بالمقارنة مع بقية المتصفحات فهو يتميز عنها بمواصفات عديدة اولها السرعة...
لا داعى للحديث الكثير فالتجربة خير برهان ..





			
				يتميز متصفح Flock بتلبيته جميع طلباتك للعصر الحالي اصـبح من اللازم تصـــميم
متصفح يخدم هذه الفئة من الناس المستخدمين لهذه المواقع الكبرى
يعتبر متصفح Flock من البرامج المفتوحه المصدر فهو مبني على نسخه مــن
متصفحات الـ Mozilla وتم تحسين هذه النسخه وتطويرها لتصبح سريعه وآمنه
عند الأبحار في الأنترنت . بل وقد أنشئ لمنافسه المتصفحات المتـطورة .....
قد يعتبر البعض ان متصفح Flock مجرد متصفح جديد , طرح لينافس البقية
لكنه اسرع متصفح نزل على الاطلاق
			
		







والان رابط التحميل

http://harddatasoftrecovery.blogspot...k-3524599.html
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*مشكور عمنا غندور
انااشتغلت بيه لاكتر من سنة  تقريبا وهو مشابه و نسخة من الفيرفوكس لكنه اسوأ منه فهو ثقيل علي الجهاز
لاقتني فيه مشاكل كتيرة ما بتزكرها هسي
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

مشكور عمنا غندور
انااشتغلت بيه لاكتر من سنة  تقريبا وهو مشابه و نسخة من الفيرفوكس لكنه اسوأ منه فهو ثقيل علي الجهاز
لاقتني فيه مشاكل كتيرة ما بتزكرها هسي



فعلا قبل مدة طويلة جربتو وكان يعععععععععععع

كانت النسخة التانية ليه تقريبا
لكن حاليا نزلت النسخ الجديدة 3.5 خفيف وي مستعرض جوجل chrome
ومشكلة الصور البنزلها بعد سنة راحت
مشكور غندرا
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*أحسن متصفح هو متصفح Maxthon3


رابط التحميل إضغط هنا


صدقوني ماحتندموا أبداً
*

----------


## غندور

*شكرآ للجميع
انا طبعآ زول جلكين
متعود اكسبلورر
ما جربت ناس الفاير فوكس ولا كروم
شكرا هندسة موحامد هوسين
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					

 موحامد هوسين



الراجل دا بقول في شنو :1 (13):
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed_h_o
					

أحسن متصفح هو متصفح Maxthon3


رابط التحميل إضغط هنا


صدقوني ماحتندموا أبداً



مبدئيا نفس الفكرة يعني معظم المستعرضات شايلة الفكرة الاساسية بتاعة جوجل بي شيخهم اكسبلورر 9 حافظ على القديم وشال من جوجل وخصوصا في توزيع  الواجهة 
لكن في عرض الصور ابطاء من الاول
                        	*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*شكرا شباب على الدرر
*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*اديكم العافيه يا شباب
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مشكورين ياشباب لكن اعتقد ان اكسبلورر هو الافضل
*

----------

